# DIY- Algae Turf Scrubber



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi All,

i'm looking to build an Algae turf scrubber to try and combat nitrates and phosphates in my reef tank.

I pretty much know how to build it, but i'm not sure where to get the plastic mesh from

anyone here know where i can buy some?

thanks


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

https://www.michaels.com/darice-plastic-canvas-clear/10812586.html


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

that's the american site, but i'm sure the Canadian stores have them as well.

thanks


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I got mine from Michaels a few years ago. Still haven't gotten around to making one LOL


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

I bought mine in Michaels in Markham too.


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

I actually picked it up from Walmart in the crafts section for 1.97

I just finished putting it together and it's running now

Bought a small pump from big Al's that does about 200gph

I used 1" pvc...had to frankenstien the end cap since lowes and rona dont sell 1" slip caps, had to convert to threaded and then cap the end

Either way it's working and I'll see how it goes

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

I just finished putting mine together last night and its running, i think i,ve got too much water going through mine but we will see, yup its an easy build.


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

from what i'm reading, you want to have 25-30gph for each linear inch of mesh...so if you have a 10" wide mesh, you want 250-300gph. once your scrubber starts to accumulate algae, flow can be increased from there.

for my purposes, i don't think i'll increase the flow very much because i don't want to deal with accidental spraying once the algae really sets in


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Mines been up and running just over a week and its working i guess, the surface of the mesh is covered in a brown diathom i guess, any idea when the Algea will start to appear? Not likeing the noise of the water splashing into the sump.


----------



## bcmiguel (Jun 20, 2014)

make sure the bottom of the screen is about 1/2" - 1" in the water, I also use to use cling wrap (used for food) cut to hang over the top of the scrubber hanging onto the screen (only need 2-3 inches on the screen on each side), this prevents splashing and the force of the water creates a vacuum so it holds on tight and help spread the water evenly.

Buy a roll at the dollar store and change it when you clean your scrubber


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

I unplugged it, the screen needs to be replaced as i joined two together and my pump might be too strong, its on its lowest setting and its quite powerful, id be interested in knowning what the appearance of the screen is after a week or a month, how long does it take for the algae to grow? Thanks


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

so, for mine, i had most of it covered in dark brown or black algae after about 2 weeks

i actually scraped it off on monday, but it's already starting to grow back.

from what i've read, it should be about a month before the light green algae that really does the work starts to grow.

i'll take some pictures next time before i scrape, keep a bit of a log.


----------

